# Wax worms



## AJKING (Jan 10, 2010)

what are wax worms are they the same as mealworms


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

No, they are not the same as mealworms. Wax worms are the caterpillar/larval form of a moth, mealworms morph into beetles.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Are they available in Australia?


----------



## AJKING (Jan 10, 2010)

ok thanks what about super worms


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

I do believe super worms are like mealworms just heaps bigger


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure, it's been so long since I've done any research on them, but if not, I doubt you could import as they are very destructive in bee hives. They are used a lot in America as bait for fishing, like maggots. Silkworms would be a good substitute, if you have access to a mulberry tree, or even blow fly maggots if you can handle that.


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

AJKING said:


> ok thanks what about super worms



Note that superworms have had something done to them to prevent them from morphing, so they grow really big, but I don't think you can breed from them as you need them as beetles to breed from.


----------



## kupper (Jan 10, 2010)

im pretty sure there actually a brazilian species and they eventually morph just takes longer


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

"There is some confusion when referring to superworms and kingworms. Generally, superworms refer to regular mealworms that have been grown to a larger size using growth hormones or steroids. Kingworms(zophobas morio) are a seperate species with a darker color and larger size than mealworms."


----------



## merdelhuck (Mar 5, 2010)

this page will show you the difference between the 2

Benefits of silkworms


----------



## sensations (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone actually had success with silkworms? As in lizards eating them? Mine look at them with much disgust and say " you have to be kidding, I am not eating them"! Just fussy I guess.


----------



## dottyback (Mar 6, 2010)

i get was worms from time to time, here are some.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Meal worms / super/giant worms*

*Mealworms and super worms are two entirely different critters.....mealworms will cycle readily in a good sized tub and grow to approx. 15mm long.......giant or super worms for a starter grow to about 50-60mm long and aren't real easy to breed, for a starter their cycle takes aprox. 4-5 months to complete and for the best results the worms should be isolated to morph and at least until they get to beetle stage kept separate....and they CANNOT be kept in a fridge like normal mealies, infact they are quite temp sensitive with their ideal range being 20-25c....cheers solar 17 [Baden]....ps apparently they are in plague proportion in the farm areas of Florida [USA]...*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 6, 2010)

dottyback said:


> i get was worms from time to time, here are some.


 dottyback, they look like the grubs I sometimes find in my lawn or pot plants. I love it when these are in season, 'cause my blueys gob 'em like jellybeans, & my native fish quickly swallow any that go in the tank. A great nutritious free food (don't use them if you use pesticides in your garden though). Also when they're around, they're around in large numbers, so there's always food for a few weeks.


----------



## girdheinz (Mar 6, 2010)

Wax worms are very easy to rear yourself. Just get a starter culture from a beekeeper (they generally have destroyed frames lying around in the warmer months) and look up the artificial rearing diet on google.

Gird


----------



## merdelhuck (Mar 6, 2010)

sensations said:


> Has anyone actually had success with silkworms? As in lizards eating them? Mine look at them with much disgust and say " you have to be kidding, I am not eating them"! Just fussy I guess.


 
mine love em


----------

